# HOW TO MIX HOK KANDY KONCENTRATES



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Hello I wanted to know how you guys mix your hok kk please let me know i am going to be doing a flaked out silver base with kk on top i just want it to come out even the colors that is Thanks guys.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

I just need to know how much kk to put in the reduced sg100 thanks


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

THE CANDY CONCENTRATE FROM HOUSE OF KOLORS IS ENOUGH TO MAKE A WHOLE GALLON OF CANDY. SO HALF THE CONCENTRATE WILL MAKE U HALF OF GALLON AND SO ON, A QUARTER OF THE CONCENTRATE WILL MAKE U A QUART OF CANDY, U CAN MIX WITH SG100 OR CLEAR!!!!!uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

What kind you using? It should say if u read the label.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

^ I actually don't think it does....but here is the mixing ratios:

http://www.coastairbrush.com/proddetail.asp?prod=UC25


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

It doesn't say on the label. 

You can't make a gallon of kandy from a half pint of KK, lol. I mean I guess you can, but it's going to be light as fuck. It's more like half a gallon from a half pint. Personally I don't really use a formula, I just mix it till I get the color I'm looking for.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Make sure you measure how much carrier to how much kk you use so down the line you can try to match it


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for all your responses i will follow these ideas im the one that is doing the kbc fest thread on here the bottom of my monte carlo is going to be 4 quarts brandywine kbc mixed with 1quart apple red kbc and 1 quart wild cherry and the top will have brandywine and apple red patterns with kk i will post more updated pics in a few weeks.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I seem somewhere the KK shouldn't exceed 30% of your total batch. I could be wrong on that though


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

Half of pint per gal.8 to 1 mixing ratio .some1 said on here it will b light.not so.to do a nice even kandy u wnt light coats til u get the color u wnt.half pint to a half a gallon is ok 4 a motorcycle or something like tht.but on a car it to much to fast is how u get blochyness & tiger stripes.thing even coats is what u wnt.take Ur time.


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh & use clear. not carrier or inner coat.clear works best u can c what Ur doing.good luck!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

fresnocustoms559 said:


> Oh & use clear. not carrier or inner coat.clear works best u can c what Ur doing.good luck!


Agreed. That sh100 just looks like what it is, a basecoat. It stripes easier too. You only use that when youre doing layers because you can tape over it right away.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Good info


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

I mix it 2parts sg100 to 1 part kk and 1 part reducer.
After your done spraying your kandy patterns make sure you put a good high solids clear on top! I use UFC 35 when using HOK.
KK are good for kandy touch ups but I also know of people that did a complete paint job and it was a mess when it was all said and done bout 3 months later.....
Hope I was of some use with my info.
Good luck and post pix..


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

My homie works at the paint shop were I getw my supplies so I know for a fact what the mixing ratio is. One little can of candy cocentrate makes 1 gallon,thats for house of color. Some air brushers mix more candy into the mix so that they don't have to go over one area to many times and others think that 3 coats of heavy mixed candy is better than 7to8 coats of candy mixed the right way but in reality they scared to shot to many coats because they don't want to drip shit fucking rookies!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> My homie works at the paint shop were I getw my supplies so I know for a fact what the mixing ratio is. One little can of candy cocentrate makes 1 gallon,thats for house of color. Some air brushers mix more candy into the mix so that they don't have to go over one area to many times and others think that 3 coats of heavy mixed candy is better than 7to8 coats of candy mixed the right way but in reality they scared to shot to many coats because they don't want to drip shit fucking rookies!


HOK says 8:1. Those cans are 8oz. 8x8=64oz or half a gallon. 7 to 8 coats is way thicker than any company would want their clears sprayed.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

i found out its 2 - 8 ounce cans of hok kk per 4 quarts or 1 gallon of unreduced clear like sg100 this info came straight from the hok tech sheet i will have some pics up soon.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

I wouldn't spray to many coats of sg100,that shit can crack, go with a clearcoat or kandy karier
instead,


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

SG100 is for thinning out bases without over-reducing it. Use the SG150 if you're gonna mix stuff in it. I only use SG150 to shoot flake though, kk should be mixed in an activated clear.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I've always used DBC500, no issues to date....but I'm only a rookie :biggrin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

HOUSE OF COLOR ORGANIC CANDY GREEN!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

CANDY BLUE HOUSE OF COLORS,:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

I LIKE TO THINK I KNOW WHAT IM DOING!!!!!:fool2:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

RED ON HOOD IS BURGANDY CANDY WINE


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

PEGAN GOLD HOUSE OF COLOR CONCENTRATE!!!! MIXED THE WAY I SAID ABOVE, USED CLEAR AS CARRIER!!!uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ORGANIC GREEN CANDY, OVER YELLOW,RED AND ORANGE FLAMES!!! HOUSE OF COLORS CONCENTRATE!!! uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:420:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

CANDY BLUE HOUSE OF COLOR CONCENTRATE OVER A LIGHT BLUE, ABOUT 7 COATS OF CANDY!!!!:machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

PAINT RIGHT AFTER SMOKING BLUNTS NEVER HAD A PROBLEM, BUT THEN AGAIN:420: IM JUST A PRO!!!!!!


----------



## Kiko 78 (Mar 7, 2012)

ok what I been using and mixing is a 8 parts clear to 1 part kandy and putting a minimum of 3 coats of kandy with clear the more kandy apply the darker it will be. With applying a 75% over lay from coat to coat.


----------

